# tindré d'anar-me'n.



## panjabigator

> Però dins uns 30 minuts tindré d'anar-m'en.



No entenc porque s´ha usat "en" aquí.  Can someone please shed some light on this one?


----------



## Acnalb

Jo diria que l'apostrof no està al lloc correcte, sempre s'apostrofa com més a la dreta millor. Així doncs: Tindré d'anar-me'n. El pronom "en" (reduït 'n) té funció de subjece.


----------



## ernest_

Hola,
No hi estic d'acord, Acnalb. El pronom "en" el que substitueix és un complement de lloc, jo crec. Per exemple, si dius "he de marxar _de tal lloc_" o "he de marxar _d'aquí_" o "he de marxar _d'allà_", la manera de dir-ho amb un pronom seria "he de marxar_-ne_" (nota: "en" es converteix en "ne" per un tema de pronunciació). O sigui, que

_ en/ne_ substitueix "d'aquí"/"d'allà"/"d'un lloc" (qualsevol complement de lloc que tingui la forma _de + lloc_)

Doncs, quan dius "hauré d'anar-me'n" el pronom "en" el que substitueix és "d'aquest lloc". Seria equivalent a "_hauré d'anar-me d'aquest lloc_", encara que això seria gramaticalment incorrecte, perquè és obligatori utilitzar el pronom encara que sigui redundant (algú ho pot explicar?): _hauré d'anar-me'n d'aquest lloc_" seria correcte.

Vaja, em sembla que més o menys va així, però potser m'equivoco.


----------



## zazap

No estic d'acord amb Ernest. Jo vaig aprendre:
"El pronom _en_ forma part d'una sèrie  de verbs pronominals (sense tenir-hi cap valor sintàctic), com ara: anar-se'n, venir-se'n, tornar-se'n, entrar-se'n, eixir-se'n, etc.
-Valencià Mitjà, ed.Castellnou
(però també vaig aprendre "hauré d'anar-me'n"...)


----------



## louhevly

zazap said:


> No estic d'acord amb Ernest. Jo vaig aprendre:
> "El pronom _en_ forma part d'una sèrie  de verbs pronominals (sense tenir-hi cap valor sintàctic), com ara: anar-se'n, venir-se'n, tornar-se'n, entrar-se'n, eixir-se'n, etc.
> -Valencià Mitjà, ed.Castellnou
> (però també vaig aprendre "hauré d'anar-me'n"...)



I Josep Ruaix diu (el Català complet /2, p. 117):

"També "en" prové el significat de separació o allunyament que semblantment pot expressar."

Lou


----------



## louhevly

ernest_ said:


> Hola,
> No hi estic d'acord, Acnalb. El pronom "en" el que substitueix és un complement de lloc, jo crec. Per exemple, si dius "he de marxar _de tal lloc_" o "he de marxar _d'aquí_" o "he de marxar _d'allà_", la manera de dir-ho amb un pronom seria "he de marxar_-ne_" (nota: "en" es converteix en "ne" per un tema de pronunciació). O sigui, que
> 
> _ en/ne_ substitueix "d'aquí"/"d'allà"/"d'un lloc" (qualsevol complement de lloc que tingui la forma _de + lloc_)
> 
> Doncs, quan dius "hauré d'anar-me'n" el pronom "en" el que substitueix és "d'aquest lloc". Seria equivalent a "_hauré d'anar-me d'aquest lloc_", encara que això seria gramaticalment incorrecte, perquè és obligatori utilitzar el pronom encara que sigui redundant (algú ho pot explicar?): _hauré d'anar-me'n d'aquest lloc_" seria correcte.
> 
> Vaja, em sembla que més o menys va així, però potser m'equivoco.



Em sembla que "hauré d'anar-me d'aquest lloc" és correcte.  Els pleonasmes (redundàncies) correctes amb "en" serien "Hauré d'anar-me'n, d'aquest lloc" (amb coma) o "D'aquest lloc, hauré d'anar-me'n". Això té de veure amb "l'ordre empragmàtic o funcional de la frase" (Ruaix, Observacions i crítiques /1, p. 56).

Però és molt possible que no acabi d'entendre el que penso que he après!
(It's quite likely that I don't understand what I think I've learned.)

Lou


----------



## zazap

I Josep Ruaix diu (el Català complet /2, p. 117):

"També "en" prové el significat de separació o allunyament que semblantment pot expressar."

Interessant.  Mai ho havia llegit.  Em pareix que sí, que aquest "en" té un cert "significat", encara que no tinga valor sintàctic. En francés passa la mateixa cosa: s'en aller.


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Em sembla que, pel que jo sé, tots teniu part de raó. El pronom _en_ substitueix un complement de lloc, entre altres, però en aquest cas, com diu Zazap, forma part del verb. Aquí es tracta d'un verb pronominal l'infinitiu del qual és _anar-se'n_, i porta el pronom en tota la conjugació. Per tant, és obligatori posar-l'hi sempre.

Sobre els pleonasmes, la veritat és que se'm fa difícil la frase "hauré d'anar-me'n d'aquest lloc" perquè no és que hi hagi un pleonasme (el pronom va intrínsec amb el verb), sinó que és com si estigués repetint una mateixa idea; és, més que pleonàstica, redundant conceptualment, no creieu? 

De tota manera, Lou, tinc entès que justament quan hi poses una coma el pleonasme deixa d'existir. És quan no s'hi posa la coma, que caiem en un pleonasme perquè el complement queda repetit.

Panja, sobre la frase inicial, "però dins uns 30 minuts tindré d'anar-me'n", a mi em fa mal a les orelles per aquest "dins uns 30 minuts". És una construcció literal de la castellana "dentro de unos 30 minutos". En català seria, per exemple, "*d'aquí* uns 30 minuts".


----------



## Mei

Hola:

A mi em sona millor dir "he de marxar en 30 minuts" o "he de marxar d'aquí a 30 minuts"... una opinió més. 

Salut

Mei


----------



## louhevly

betulina said:


> Hola,
> 
> De tota manera, Lou, tinc entès que justament quan hi poses una coma el pleonasme deixa d'existir. És quan no s'hi posa la coma, que caiem en un pleonasme perquè el complement queda repetit.



Al meu entendre, un pleonasme és simplement una repetició per a donar èmfasi a l'expressió. P.e., "T'estimo a tu, no a ella" és un pleonasme correcte i "Li he donat el vi a la Maria" és un pleonasme incorrecte. Quan hi afegim una coma, "Li he donat el vi, a la Maria" o canviem l'ordre, "A la Maria li he donat el vi", el pleonasme esdevé correcte.

Vaja, si recordo bé, és el que el meu professor m'havia ensenyat.

Lou


----------



## betulina

louhevly said:


> Al meu entendre, un pleonasme és simplement una repetició per a donar èmfasi a l'expressió. P.e., "T'estimo a tu, no a ella" és un pleonasme correcte i "Li he donat el vi a la Maria" és un pleonasme incorrecte. Quan hi afegim una coma, "Li he donat el vi, a la Maria" o canviem l'ordre, "A la Maria li he donat el vi", el pleonasme esdevé correcte.
> 
> Vaja, si recordo bé, és el que el meu professor m'havia ensenyat.
> 
> Lou



Sí, sí, perdona, Lou, tens raó, no t'havia entès bé, em sembla. Amb la coma és correcte i sense, no.


----------



## panjabigator

Alguien sabe dónde puedo encontrar más información sobre este "en" por la red?


----------



## louhevly

panjabigator said:


> Alguien sabe dónde puedo encontrar más información sobre este "en" por la red?



Buscant ràpidament he trobat això:

http://www.google.com/search?q="pronom+feble+en"


----------



## panjabigator

Jo mateix he trobat qualsevol cosa servicial.  

http://www.catalaonline.com/certificatD/d30.htm

Disculpa-me si estic posant qualsevol cosa fora del fil.


----------



## xolotl

la traducció correcta hauria de dir:

HAURÉ D´ANAR-ME´N... "TENIR DE" és incorrectíssim!


----------



## panjabigator

Hola a tothom,

Acabo de rellegir aquest fil de nou, i para que ho tinc entès bé, em podeu explicar que seria "anar-se'n" a castellà?  Què seria la construcció?

Un salut
PG


----------



## betulina

panjabigator said:


> Hola a tothom,
> 
> Acabo de rellegir aquest fil de nou, i para que ho tinc entès perquè ho entengui bé, em podeu explicar què seria "anar-se'n" en castellà?  Què seria la construcció?



Seria "irse". En castellà no existeix el pronom "en", ni "hi". Només has de pensar que és un verb que porta un pronom en tota la conjugació. En italià també passa (_andarsene_), en francès no n'estic segura (_s'en aller?_).


----------

